# Shattered Basketball Hoop



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh well she is now unemployed.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Oh well she is now unemployed.


I hope so. What and ass#ole


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

DSP drivers for ya! Lol!! These are the type of individuals that those companies are hiring. Amazon’s pitch to “start your own business” sounded so good until it was actually time to find good, reliable, and most importantly, SMART drivers. They are few and far between. And the DSP company has to pay for those damages!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

WinterFlower said:


> I hope so. What and ass#ole


Doubtful that she did it purposefully. So "assh*le" doesn't apply.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Doubtful that she did it purposefully. So "assh*le" doesn't apply.


Yeah, right. She carelessly thrown the box by mistake. And when your vehicle hits something you feel it. Just leaving the scene it's a little suspicious, unless you drive over the grass, of course


----------

